

Best domain name for Groupon.com like site? - kuhfes
http://poll.fm/f/1zg8j

======
C64
Is crowd sourcing the choice of domain name intelligent? Other people may
register best suggestions, the people voting may not be your target audience,
and your intuition may be quicker and provider better guidance.

~~~
byoung2
The few I checked had already been registered...hopefully by the poll author!

